# Halloween



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice display


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Very creative Frank :darkbeer:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

I Felt like the bottom pumpkin on Saturday
A few too many:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

You cut them yourself Frank? Nice job.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Frank 
I hope you feel better than the pumpkin ..:wink:


Cs


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Compoundschütze said:


> Hello Frank
> I hope you feel better than the pumpkin ..:wink:
> 
> 
> Cs


Not really, because the last bottle of rum was not my favour sort
But in this hard time I take what the market bestow.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, the times are bad. The euro does not sit so loose and the prices climb.
we do again soon burn alcohol himself?:darkbeer:



Cs


----------



## sabowhunter (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hi Frank*

I think that I know some of those guys. LOL
Good one


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

sabowhunter said:


> I think that I know some of those guys. LOL
> Good one


Hi Leon,

Yes, you know this guys !!
My brother in law, my father in law and the vomiting guy is my neighbour:wink:
All this guys are to weak for my 73% rum potjieukey:


----------

